# Vb Champion Beer Of Show



## dougsbrew (2/12/12)

Did anyone see the full page advertisement in the courier mail on friday? 
VB was awarded gold for best aussie lager and 'beer of the show' . 
it was in the queensland food and wine comp and was the full strength version. 
i ran over to the bottle shop to try and get my hands on one but fridge was full 
of 4.6% version. will try another bottlo today.. heres linky to some info. 
http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensl...f-1226517438628


----------



## dammag (2/12/12)

While I'm not a VB fan, it would be interesting to try the 4.6% side by side with the 4.9%? version. To see what a difference it makes.


----------



## DU99 (2/12/12)

"big Deal" i won't be running out to buy any..William Bull Brewery on the other hand.Grand Champion trophy


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/12)

VB fucken best beer on earth mate get a dog up ya


----------



## Nick JD (2/12/12)

VB is a very good example of an awful style.

_AUSTRALIAN LAGER

Appearance: Very pale straw to pale gold colour. White head. Carbonation medium to high. Clarity good to
excellent.

Aroma: Little to no malt aroma. Hop aroma may range from low to none and may be flowery. Slight fruity
aromas from yeast and hop varieties used may exist. No diacetyl. Hint of mercaptan acceptable. Occasional urinal-like waft. 

Flavour: Crisp and dry flavour with some low levels of sweetness. Hop flavour may range from low to medium. Hop bitterness low to medium. Balance can vary from slightly malty to slightly bitter, but is usually close to even. No diacetyl. No fruitiness. Finish tending dry. Like licking a donkey's vagina.

Mouthfeel: Low to low medium. Well carbonated. Slight carbonic bite on tongue is acceptable.
Overall Impression: Light, refreshing, disgusting and thirst quenching.

Vital Statistics:
OG: 1040-1050
FG: 1004-1010
IBU: 10-20
ABV: 4.2-5.1%

Commercial Examples: Fosters Lager, Carlton Draught, XXXX, Yo Mama's Armpits and Tooheys New._


----------



## bigandhairy (2/12/12)

^ farkn funny NickJD :-D


----------



## AdelaideHillsBrewer (2/12/12)

Wow Nick love the description


> Finish tending dry. Like licking a donkey's vagina.



Love this, just too funny! :lol:


----------



## QldKev (2/12/12)

And there's me thinking I can wear my VB hat with pride


----------



## soundawake (2/12/12)

dammag said:


> While I'm not a VB fan, it would be interesting to try the 4.6% side by side with the 4.9%? version. To see what a difference it makes.




A friend and I did a blind tasting the other week just for shits n giggles.

There is a definite difference, in the fact the 4.9 tastes more watered down.


----------



## thebigwilk (2/12/12)

Did the same tried them both side by side you are doing well to pick the difference, maybe better head retention on the 4.9 and a tiny bit more body.


----------



## Spiesy (2/12/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> VB fucken best beer on earth mate get a dog up ya


lol


----------



## bignath (2/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> VB is a very good example of an awful style.
> 
> _AUSTRALIAN LAGER
> 
> ...



Whilst that is very funny, i completely agree with the sentiments.

I get annoyed when people say "(insert generic megaswill name) is shit beer" etc..

It's not shit beer. 
It's very good beer within the guidelines and the market that it's aimed at. It would take considerable brewing skillz to be able to repetitively churn out batch after batch of megaswill and having it always taste the same so that the throngs of drinkers keep drinking it.

Do i like megaswill? Absolutely not, but when you factor in who it's brewed for, the market that those beers control, and the repetitve consisten results they have to hit, it's a very well created product.

Watched the Budweiser special that was on TV last weekend, and the thing that struck me the most wasn't the equipment or process everything goes through, but the commitment to repetitve, consistant product. Amazing stuff. 
But i wouldn't like drinking it.


----------



## ashley_leask (2/12/12)

Big Nath said:


> Whilst that is very funny, i completely agree with the sentiments.
> 
> I get annoyed when people say "(insert generic megaswill name) is shit beer" etc..
> 
> ...



When people occasionally ask why I don't drink the usual suspects, I tell them those beers are the worst possible idea made to the highest possible standard.


----------



## DU99 (2/12/12)

:icon_offtopic: watching the V8's only beer signage i have seen is COOPER's


----------



## Tony (2/12/12)

I saw a bottle of crown ambassador lager at uncle dans today for $95

........... must be good!


----------



## tazman1967 (2/12/12)

I could think of a few nice Belgians for that price :icon_drool2: 
But.. It is true to its style and has a large following


----------



## Nick JD (2/12/12)

I reckon VB has quite a few faults. It's the worst Aussie Lager - there are much better ones - but these brands didn't pay the judges of the competition in a bid to resurect a dodo of a beer. 

XXXX Bitter is the best Aussie Lager IMO for a few reasons: it uses a less-disgusting hop (cluster), it is less sewery than many carlton beers, it is unique in not using exactly the same ingredients as every other Aussie Lager, and it gives you a slightly smaller tumour in your arse if you drink it for 30 years.

The Premium Aussie Lager category is the funniest. I could wax lyrical about it but this picture says it best:


----------



## Nick JD (2/12/12)

Big Nath said:


> Whilst that is very funny, i completely agree with the sentiments.



I only added a couple of bits. The BJCP "missing styles" really does it justice with their use of all the "no" and "none" in the flavour/aroma descriptions.

Aussie Lagers are a style for people who don't really like tasting stuff (and the American Lagers too) but like being drunk and not being thought of as a poofta. 

Realistically, Aussie Lagers are for people who don't actually like beer. Aussie Premium lagers are for people who don't like beer, and who are trying not to look poor. 

**** knows what Corona drinkers are thinking.


----------



## mjadeb1984 (2/12/12)

Big Nath said:


> Watched the Budweiser special that was on TV last weekend, and the thing that struck me the most wasn't the equipment or process everything goes through, but the commitment to repetitve, consistant product. Amazing stuff.
> But i wouldn't like drinking it.



The thing that struck me about that show was the brewers commitment and love for such a rubbish beer. Watching them taste it and going "yep I'm happy with that" crazy.


----------



## Josh (2/12/12)

Four 4.6% VB cans disappeared down my throat last night while I cooled off in the pool. After 5 hours of cricket in that heat and humidity, I was hardly reaching for a hop bomb/Belgian/malty beer. VB and other megaswill on occasion are perfectly fine.


----------



## Nick JD (2/12/12)

Josh said:


> Four 4.6% VB cans disappeared down my throat last night while I cooled off in the pool. After 5 hours of cricket in that heat and humidity, I was hardly reaching for a hop bomb/Belgian/malty beer. VB and other megaswill on occasion are perfectly fine.



I agree. As long as you are quite drunk, the VB is at 1C, it's still in a can so you can't smell it, and you are in a happy mood VB will get you drunk and exercise your kidneys perfectly. We all know you pissed in the pool - it's what VB drinkers do.


----------



## Mikedub (2/12/12)

Josh said:


> Four 4.6% VB cans disappeared down my throat last night while I cooled off in the pool.




how are your bowels processing all that aluminim today Josh


----------



## shaunous (2/12/12)

4x4 loaded up with VB tinnies in the Engel fridge is part of all my camping trips, no way im fukin around with home brew when I can buy 2x 30packs and fit 59cans into a 45ltr Engel fridge at a constant 2degree's. Pefectly good beer when really cold on a hot summers day.

Alot better then XXXXGold or XXXXBitter, next choice after the VB tinnies would have to be the Tooheys New. 

As for buying it to sit in the beer fridge at home and drink mid week, well No, thats just silly....

Shaun...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/12/12)

dougsbrew said:


> it was in the queensland food and wine comp and was the full strength version.


Now what does that say about Queenslanders, ay :lol: 
Nev


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Now what does that say about Queenslanders, ay :lol:
> Nev



Not a lot really, most of the judges were from W.A :lol:


----------



## shaunous (2/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Now what does that say about Queenslanders, ay :lol:
> Nev




I didnt even read the OP properly.

VB being voted above XXXXGold and XXXXBitter in QLD, Beautifull...


----------



## Nick JD (2/12/12)

shaunous said:


> I didnt even read the OP properly.
> 
> VB being voted above XXXXGold and XXXXBitter in QLD, Beautifull...



Grafton is in Victoria?


----------



## DU99 (2/12/12)

What The It's Where


----------



## shaunous (2/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Grafton is in Victoria?



Not Quite, but ThunderRoad Brewery in Melbourne are remaking the Grafton Bitter that was originally brewed in the Tooheys Brewery in Grafton


----------



## carniebrew (2/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> I agree. As long as you are quite drunk, the VB is at 1C, it's still in a can so you can't smell it, and you are in a happy mood VB will get you drunk and exercise your kidneys perfectly. We all know you pissed in the pool - it's what VB drinkers do.


I just can't bring myself to drink VB, in a can, stubby, or on tap. However, occasionally I settle into the pub at lunch time on a Friday with a couple of blokes at work that never, ever, ever drink anything but Carlton Draught. I know i'm going to be there 5 hours minimum....and they moan and bitch when I ask for a Fat Yak, LCPA, WRDA etc. I know...I could stop drinking with them...but I do enjoy a good session once in a while. So the last few times i've given up and just drunk Carlton Draught with 'em, and as much as I hate to admit it, it's bloody easy to drink as a long session beer.

BUT...I won't have it in my fridge at home dammit. Life is too short for megaswill Aussie lager.


----------



## Helles (2/12/12)

I carnt believe they judged VB as Beer


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (2/12/12)

shaunous said:


> I didnt even read the OP properly.
> 
> VB being voted above XXXXGold and XXXXBitter in QLD, Beautifull...




Copy pasta from Linky linkster

"Meanwhile the iconic Victoria Bitter (VB) was awarded the Cryermalt Australia Champion Queensland Beer of Show  giving the southern counterpart bragging rights north of the border.

Mr Chant said due to VB being brewed in Queensland it was eligible to win the award and richly deserved to."


----------



## adryargument (2/12/12)

Australian Brew News said:


> Beer consumers have nothing to fear  there is no rubbish out there.



.....
...


----------



## tazman1967 (2/12/12)

Josh said:


> Four 4.6% VB cans disappeared down my throat last night while I cooled off in the pool. After 5 hours of cricket in that heat and humidity, I was hardly reaching for a hop bomb/Belgian/malty beer. VB and other megaswill on occasion are perfectly fine.



I need the "like" button Josh, it does has its place
Stinking hot here in Brisvagas, my Mexican Cerveza is hitting the spot..


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/12/12)

I wonder how many people who put sh!t on VB and other megaswill beers used to be one time swillers of the megaswill beers. I know I was.

It wasn't until my first foray into home brewing, about 8 years ago, that I discovered alternative beer styles and I realised that we had been duped into thinking things like "the best cold beer is Vic", which should actually be "the worst beer is vic, unless served so freaking icy cold that you can't tell that it tastes like shite"

Once exposed to different beer styles my mind opened to what was out there, so much so that now whenever I buy beer from Dans or wherever I don't for one nanosecond even consider buying a mega.


----------



## bum (2/12/12)

Who gives a shit what it tastes like anyway? Sometimes you just want to slam them down and forget how much you hate your friends/life.

You can stick bad beer are your arse - regardless of weather/social context.


----------



## Mikedub (2/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> I just can't bring myself to drink VB, in a can, stubby, or on tap. However, occasionally I settle into the pub at lunch time on a Friday with a couple of blokes at work that never, ever, ever drink anything but Carlton Draught. I know i'm going to be there 5 hours minimum....and they moan and bitch when I ask for a Fat Yak, LCPA, WRDA etc. I know...I could stop drinking with them...but I do enjoy a good session once in a while. So the last few times i've given up and just drunk Carlton Draught with 'em, and as much as I hate to admit it, it's bloody easy to drink as a long session beer.
> 
> BUT...I won't have it in my fridge at home dammit. Life is too short for megaswill Aussie lager.



Carnie, show them the light, after the initial writhing and nashing of teeth, they will eventually thank you for it,


----------



## Helles (2/12/12)

I had 1 pot of CD on the way home from 5 hours fishing in the heat 
**** it was Horrible


----------



## Josh (3/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> We all know you pissed in the pool - it's what VB drinkers do.



I resemble that remark.

I will add, I didn't buy the tinnies. They were leftovers from a work football game a few months back. Had been sitting in the bottom of my closet until I found them the other day.

But I have no problem buying a 30-pack of New cans when the time is right.


----------



## Rina (3/12/12)

bum said:


> Who gives a shit what it tastes like anyway? Sometimes you just want to slam them down and forget how much you hate your friends/life.
> 
> You can stick bad beer are your arse - regardless of weather/social context.


This. You can add extended family, the fact it's one of the few cold things on a hot day and it's free\cheap.


----------



## shaunous (3/12/12)

One of the worst gifts I ever received was from my Neighbour, after borrowing my lawn mower, brush cutter, tools and other gear for 3 years, before they moved out, he gifted me with a warm carton of XXXXGold tinnies to thank me for everything, what a god damn insult that was. It was quickly re-gifted...

Worst part was he asked me what I drank beforehand, ya get that when you live next door to a commission house I suppose...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/12/12)

Josh said:


> But I have no problem buying a 30-pack of New cans when the time is right.




I remembered after I posted an earlier comment about not buying megas, that a couple of times a year I do buy 30 packs of Tooheys New. It is my preferred choice of beer when going camping and 30 is bang on for about 3-4 days of steady session drinking.


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/12)

Horses for courses, but in my humblest of opinions... VB is shit, anyway you spin it. Out of a can, it's probably the shittest it ever gets.


----------



## shaunous (3/12/12)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I remembered after I posted an earlier comment about not buying megas, that a couple of times a year I do buy 30 packs of Tooheys New. It is my preferred choice of beer when going camping and 30 is bang on for about 3-4 days of steady session drinking.




A 30 pack lasts you 3-4days when camping? Your a better man than I...


----------



## Bribie G (3/12/12)

Helped the daughter around the house at Manning Point the other day and while she and SWMBO had a coffee, I trotted off to the general store/takeway/baitshop/servo/grog shop that services the village to get a longneck (note the immigrant's grasp of the vocabulary - "tallie" no longer exists B) . 

Being a 20 min drive home and the cops often stake out Old Bar Road as there's only one way in and out of the place, I picked a bottle of Tooheys Red, which I haven't had for years. It's 4% ABV and actually I enjoyed it very much, no mouse piss skunk twang, a faint sweetness and quite clean finish - not unlike some Kiwi tap beers I had over there. Quite a surprise for a Toohey product. 

Of course I hit the APA when I got home, but would definitely go the Red again. I believe that Fosters also rebrews KB in the gold cans sometimes, to maintain the trademark.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/12/12)

shaunous said:


> A 30 pack lasts you 3-4days when camping? Your a better man than I...




I meant 1 carton for each day. :lol:


----------



## tricache (3/12/12)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I meant 1 carton for each day. :lol:



:lol: I think we were all wondering how you are still alive to this day

A mate and I used to do the same with Tooheys Extra Dry, though I have stepped him up (??) to Heineken


----------



## Nick JD (3/12/12)

I would rather drink VB than the kit beer I used to make. 

It had more twang than Country _and_ Western combined.


----------



## sp0rk (3/12/12)

Bribie G said:


> I believe that Fosters also rebrews KB in the gold cans sometimes, to maintain the trademark.


A mate gifted me a carton of KB early last year
for megaswill, it was actually half decent
I'd buy another carton if I spotted it at the bottlo


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/12/12)

sp0rk said:


> A mate gifted me a carton of KB early last year
> for megaswill, it was actually half decent
> I'd buy another carton if I spotted it at the bottlo



FARK!!! is KB still around? I remember drinking that stuff 30 years ago, is it still in the gold can?


----------



## tricache (3/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> I would rather drink VB than the kit beer I used to make.
> 
> It had more twang than Country _and_ Western combined.



Maybe steer clear of my Christmas Beer at the next meeting then :lol: it has some "character", don't know about twang but some weird flavours :lol:


----------



## Yob (3/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> I would rather drink VB than the kit beer I used to make.



deliberate trawl? NFW VB was ever as good as my *average* K'n'B

Mate, I mean this with sincerity and not at all wishing to start a 'kit' thing debate.. repeat.. _*NOT*_ wanting to start a kit thing debate, but you _must_ have been making some bad decisions.. I admit that sure, better beer can be made by other means (many / varied) but I can honestly say that with attention to detail, fantastic beer _can_ be make from kit origins, not as easy as 1, 2, 3 but I was punching out beers I was well proud of before my switch... in fact, took me a while to get back there with the 'other method'  

Well done to the makers of VB, successful product in an increasingly competitive market and for one I welcome that over XXXX or several other MS'ers

*naturally wouldn't be caught dead drinking either

:icon_cheers:


----------



## sp0rk (3/12/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> FARK!!! is KB still around? I remember drinking that stuff 30 years ago, is it still in the gold can?


Sure is
I've got 2 cans in a little shrine sort of thing we've got going on at home
I'll grab a pic when i get home


----------



## hsb (3/12/12)

VB, cultural, not culinary icon. 

Ironic for VIC bitter to be qualifying for QLD brewed.

Looking at the award winners, seems like a conspicuous absence of alternatives in this category - speaks volumes really.
http://www.rna.org.au/media/562750/2012%20...20catalogue.pdf

CLASS 2 Golden Lagers - Australian Style
Gold 7 236350 Carlton & United Breweries Victoria Bitter 45.0
Silver 1 236348 Carlton & United Breweries Carlton Dry 43.0
Bronze 6 236346 Carlton & United Breweries Great Northern 38.0
Bronze 2 236321 Lion Nathan Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum 37.0
Bronze 4 236349 Carlton & United Breweries Crown Lager 37.0
Bronze 5 236329 William Bull Brewery Williams Premium Lager 36.0
3 236358 Blue Sky Brewery Fnq Lager 27.0


Not my 'poison', prefer to give myself a rank hangover and general lowered self-esteem with pretty much anything else on offer but if it hits the spot then bloody great for you, stocked everywhere, iconic, slabhats for the cricket etc.

Most other categories totally dominated by micros looking at the awards.

No reaction to 'Queensland Sausage of the Year' yet?


----------



## Ross (3/12/12)

hsb said:


> Most other categories totally dominated by micros looking at the awards.




Yes, we were pretty pleased to get 2 x 1st place & 1 x 2nd place for the 3 catergories we entered.

Cheers

Ross
Bacchus Brewing Co.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/12/12)

Ross said:


> Yes, we were pretty pleased to get 2 x 1st place & 1 x 2nd place for the 3 catergories we entered.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



Nice results Ross, you must be pretty pleased. Congratulations, which beers gave you the wins.

Andrew


----------



## Ross (3/12/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice results Ross, you must be pretty pleased. Congratulations, which beers gave you the wins.
> 
> Andrew




Our Qld Ale won best Golden Ale, our White Chocolate Pilsner won best hybrid/other (all encompasing class) & our Belgian Heffe got 2nd in the wheat class, knocking off Burleigh Brewing who came 3rd  

Cheers Ross


----------



## hsb (3/12/12)

Yes, congratulations, I did see 'Bacchus' but didn't click on the connection. Must be rewarding to receive this kind of recognition, especially as relatively low volume brewers by comparison to some of the big names present.


----------



## carniebrew (3/12/12)

Out of interest, do the judges at these things know what beer they're drinking when they judge it? Or is a blind judging within each category?


----------



## Ross (3/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> Out of interest, do the judges at these things know what beer they're drinking when they judge it? Or is a blind judging within each category?



Totally blind tasting.


----------



## DU99 (3/12/12)

They must have been blind before they tried it


----------



## shaunous (3/12/12)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I meant 1 carton for each day. :lol:



And of coarse that doesn't include the couple of beers a day used for cooking.


----------



## jlm (3/12/12)

While we're all pissing on VB (again)...that new ad campaign I've seen a bit of during the cricket is appalling. (Cue VB man voiceover) "You can tell a lot by a man's hands......Don't ya make stuff with ya hands?....what are ya, a hairdresser or some other gaylord profession? Well we're not saying you can't drink beer, just not this beer. MAN HANDS. Put 'em in some shit"


----------



## Batz (3/12/12)

Ross said:


> Yes, we were pretty pleased to get 2 x 1st place & 1 x 2nd place for the 3 catergories we entered.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...




Well done guys, now just brew a beer better than V.B. and you'll be up there with the best of them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/12)

The best thing about drinking megaswell is it makes you appreciate the next real beer you have. Had two "new/old" VBs yesterday - icey cold and actually enjoyable for what they were (something wet after a long hot day). Then had a couple of LCPAs - they were the best versions of that drop I've ever tasted! 

It's beer. Better megaswell than no beer at all!


----------



## ashley_leask (4/12/12)

jlm said:


> While we're all pissing on VB (again)...that new ad campaign I've seen a bit of during the cricket is appalling. (Cue VB man voiceover) "You can tell a lot by a man's hands......Don't ya make stuff with ya hands?....what are ya, a hairdresser or some other gaylord profession? Well we're not saying you can't drink beer, just not this beer. MAN HANDS. Put 'em in some shit"



CUB and LN need to learn the same lessons as Holden and Ford. The bogan market isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Malted (4/12/12)

Ross said:


> our White Chocolate Pilsner won best hybrid/other (all encompasing class)
> Cheers Ross


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/12)

jlm said:


> While we're all pissing on VB (again)...that new ad campaign I've seen a bit of during the cricket is appalling. (Cue VB man voiceover) "You can tell a lot by a man's hands......Don't ya make stuff with ya hands?....what are ya, a hairdresser or some other gaylord profession? Well we're not saying you can't drink beer, just not this beer. MAN HANDS. Put 'em in some shit"


Very good point. Could've added a breast enhancement surgeon...

Actually it'd be pretty funny to see how sales would perform if the VB voiceover man had a stereotypically super-gay accent.


----------



## Spiesy (4/12/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> It's beer. Better megaswell than no beer at all!


I love good beer, would rather have none than compromise for rubbish... I'm not that desperate... yet.


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

Spiesy said:


> I love good beer, would rather have none than compromise for rubbish... I'm not that desperate... yet.



I am and will happily knock back a Corona when its 30+ degrees at a BBQ but I still love my homebrew but have accepted that its not for everyone


----------



## QldKev (4/12/12)

I'd be happy with a VB served freezing cold on a really hot day. Not my first choice of beer, but I can drink it. 

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (4/12/12)

I'll drink any beer if it's free, and I'm allowed to complain about it. 

I must admit that the last VB I had (probably a year or two ago) had be admiring it's brightness. It was glowingly clear.

No head though (in schooner) and that first sip/sniff made me do a bit of a retch when the sewer smell of PoR and pissy malt and hot lager yeast hit. 

Then I skulled it. Mmmmm, free beer.


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Mmmmm, free beer.



Anything is better if it's free


----------



## bum (4/12/12)

tricache said:


> I am and will happily knock back a Corona when its 30+ degrees


Same.

I'll also refuse them when it is cold or even 25 and fine.

Basically, I'll knock back a shit beer at any occasion.


----------



## Damien13 (4/12/12)

tricache said:


> Anything is better if it's free




Agreed... hey... just noticed the GFM on your signature! awesome!


----------



## Parks (5/12/12)

Big Nath said:


> It's not shit beer.
> It's very good beer within the guidelines and the market that it's aimed at.



It's worth noting that the beer isn't brewed to the style, the style is written to encompass what the BJCP conclude to be the best examples of the style.


----------



## Nick JD (5/12/12)

Parks said:


> It's worth noting that the beer isn't brewed to the style, the style is written to encompass what the BJCP conclude to be the best examples of the style.



AUSTRALIAN KIT & KILO HOMEBREW LAGER

Appearance: Very pale straw to pale gold colour. White head (possible floaties). Carbonation flat to medium to high depending on patience. Clarity ranges from bright, to GUSHER, quick get it in the glass!

Aroma: Little to no malt aroma. Slight metallic taste. Hop aroma may range from low to none and may have hints of oxidisation. Very fruity
aromas from yeast fermented at 30C. Diacetyl, acetaldehyde, fusel alcohols all totally acceptable.

Flavour: Dry flavour with high levels of twang. Hop flavour may range from none to none to none. Hop bitterness low to ghastly sweet. Balance can vary from slightly unbalanced to slightly bitter, but is usually close to wrong. Some diacetyl, acetaldehyde, fusel alcohols, lactic acid, acetic acid acceptable ... almost essential to the style. Please, for the love of God serve it _cold._

Mouthfeel: Low to low medium with the back of the tongue curling with the twang. Well carbonated to flat. Some examples can explode in the bottle due to hydrometer incompetance or bottle infection. Slight carbonic bite on tongue is pleasurable after the twang subsides.
Overall Impression: Gives the impression of being beer. 

Vital Statistics:
OG: 1040-1100 (when 3kg of sugar dumped in)
FG: 1004-1010 (1.001 when natural lacto or aceto infection [not uncommon to the style in some cases])
IBU: 10-20
ABV: 4.2-9.5%

Commercial Examples: Not commercially viable.


----------



## Parks (5/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> AUSTRALIAN KIT & KILO HOMEBREW LAGER
> 
> Appearance: Very pale straw to pale gold colour. White head (possible floaties). Carbonation flat to medium to high depending on patience. Clarity ranges from bright, to GUSHER, quick get it in the glass!
> 
> ...


That's why you're not in charge of the BJCP style guidelines!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> AUSTRALIAN KIT & KILO HOMEBREW LAGER
> 
> Appearance: Very pale straw to pale gold colour. White head (possible floaties). Carbonation flat to medium to high depending on patience. Clarity ranges from bright, to GUSHER, quick get it in the glass!
> 
> ...




We get it Nick. You made shit K&K beer, no need to keep reminding us. 

Hopefully you learnt from your mistakes and have been able to make a few palatable batches of AG.


----------



## mje1980 (5/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> AUSTRALIAN KIT & KILO HOMEBREW LAGER
> 
> Appearance: Very pale straw to pale gold colour. White head (possible floaties). Carbonation flat to medium to high depending on patience. Clarity ranges from bright, to GUSHER, quick get it in the glass!
> 
> ...



Nick, would it be wrong of me to request the "Tasmanian Ginger Ale" guidelines? :lol:. Im keen to see what flavours i should be aiming for when brewing high alcohol ginger beer with bakers yeast at 40c


----------



## Nick JD (5/12/12)

mje1980 said:


> Nick, would it be wrong of me to request the "Tasmanian Ginger Ale" guidelines? :lol:



I've only got the Queensland Lambic Cider, sorry.


----------



## Nick JD (5/12/12)

Black Devil Dog said:


> ...no need to keep reminding us.



Yes there is. For I am Beervangelist!


----------



## carniebrew (5/12/12)

Another Ash said:


> CUB and LN need to learn the same lessons as Holden and Ford. The bogan market isn't what it used to be.


You said it brother.....Nissan's in the V8 supercars, with Mercedes to follow soon? Who woulda thunk it.

It'd be like me going to the Gertrude Hotel for lunch and seeing White Rabbit Dark Ale on tap alongside VB & Carlton Draught...oh wait, that happened yesterday! I almost leapt over the bar to kiss the bartender. Then I realised he woulda kissed me back so I held off....it is Fitzroy after all...


----------



## tricache (5/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> You said it brother.....Nissan's in the V8 supercars, with Mercedes to follow soon? Who woulda thunk it.



With them losing XXXX, Coopers & Bigpond as major sponsors it doesn't surprise me that they are trying new things, they will have money dramas in no time if they don't do something


----------



## Feldon (5/12/12)

Wildlife like a VB too.





From today's H-S at http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/victoria/...x-1226530296232


----------



## bignath (5/12/12)

Parks said:


> It's worth noting that the beer isn't brewed to the style, the style is written to encompass what the BJCP conclude to be the best examples of the style.



probably should clear up the confusion on my post you've quoted.....sorry.

by "guidelines" i mean more to do with the beancounters, business model, target audience type thing than the BJCP style "guidelines".
What they set out to brew in other words.

I've no idea if it meets the criteria for the aussie style or not (never tried to align it to anything), but i meant more to do with the fact it's a "good beer" due to it meeting the criteria time and time again for the average aussie beer drinker that it's aimed at.

sorry for confusion..


----------

